# My 8 String Spanish Guitar



## Quaverion

I have a very old 8 string Spanish guitar handed down to me my great uncle who could play it amazingly. He played the mandolin in "Children of the Corn." Ever seen it?  Anyway, I wanted to get new strings for it. Where would I get them, a normal guitar shop, or do I have to find a place that sells strings especially for it?


----------



## Thomas

> *He played the mandolin in "Children of the Corn."*


U mean the horror movie? :blink: 
I'm not sure where u can getthe strings, but from where I come from, u have to go down to big 'specialised' or over'generalised' stores that sell almost any thing to do with strings.


----------



## Quaverion

Have you seen it? Nobody I know has seen the movie before! Hey, look for him if you ever see it again. B)


----------



## 009

Th eTV just showed this movie a few weeks back...A pity I didn't catch it.


----------



## Quaverion

Yeah, I've had a number of relatives star in films, my 2nd cousin was in "Contact," my father's good friend was in "This is Spinal Tap," and there's one more. I forget though...


Also, my uncle runs a partially famous instrument store in LA making and repairing instruments for some stars. He also ties flies for Harrison Ford and others. I saw the ones he did for HF on a documentary above the guy's fireplace. My aunt also bumped into the car of California's new governor with her car. She told me she looked through the rear view mirror and saw the eyes of the terminator. He got out and noone got in trouble. You probably won't believe me, but it's true.


----------



## 009

> *She told me she looked through the rear view mirror and saw the eyes of the terminator. He got out and noone got in trouble. You probably won't believe me, but it's true.*


Saw the eyes of the terminator? Wahaha! That was funny. :lol:


----------



## The Angel of Music

> _Originally posted by DW_@Jul 23 2004, 02:34 AM
> *Th eTV just showed this movie a few weeks back...A pity I didn't catch it.
> [snapback]279[/snapback]​*


Oh!!! I was going to watch that...but then something got in my way *grumbles* <_<


----------



## krishna

Rhad ,I just must see a pic of that! Can you post one? Kerry


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by krishna_@Aug 6 2004, 10:39 PM
> *Rhad ,I just must see a pic of that! Can you post one? Kerry
> [snapback]1313[/snapback]​*


Yeah, sure. It is really nice. It got appraised for about nine or ten thousand dollars. The picture will probably be up in a week or two. I have to get a new disposeable camera.


----------



## Quaverion

Hey, I found a place that will make strings just for my guitar. The guitar is made by a guy (I don't know how to spell it, I've only heard his name) whose name sounds like "Gems-uh." It probably is either Jemsa or Gemsa.  Have any of you ever heard of him before. It is supposed to be an EXTREMELY nice guitar, costing about 4 times as much as my new violin. I'll try to get that picture soon.


----------



## Quaverion

I found a place to make custom strings for it. They just need to know what notes to make them for. From lowest to highest, what are the notes of the open strings?


----------



## krishna

Rhad, A question like yours is not that easy to answer.I can tell you the tuning of a regular guitar (High to low E B G D A E ) But i don't think this will help you at all.Chances are that the traditional tuning(Always the most important) should be found.You should GOGGLE your guitar,maybe Whatever country you are from,8 string guitar ,tunings ....and see what comes up. Sometimes it's possible to luck out talking to the big luthier that is closest to you.I hope it works out. Keep me posted,and I still want some pics OK?...Kerry


----------



## Quaverion

Hey, sorry I can't get the picture. I didn't want to bring the guitar to college since it is worth so much. I'll take a picture as soon as I have a chance, though. Or, if you live near here you can see and play it for yourself.


----------



## Daniel

Just 10 000 km or more...  What about a digi cam?


----------



## Quaverion

I am going home in maybe a week, so I try to get one then.


----------



## krishna

Quaver, get all the info you can from the instrument,...All info written inside...even if another language...Google parts of it tell us what happens OK? KERRYAlso see if anything written on endblock inside. (were the neck is attatched..)


----------

